# Rajout mémoire su iBook G4



## bgali (27 Décembre 2004)

Je pense acheter un iBook G4, pouvez-vous me dire s'il est facile d'y ajouter des barettes de mémoire supplémentaires 

Merci


----------



## kisco (27 Décembre 2004)

oui c'est facile, et il y a un bon mode d'emploi pour te guider. 

si tu as d'autres questions sur la RAM, tu peux aller faire un tour dans ce sujet


----------



## /la giraffe (27 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,
Pour changer la mèmoire regarde ici


----------



## macinside (27 Décembre 2004)

et puis il y a un sujet mémoire juste en dessous


----------

